

Paper Now – Create, edit and display a journal article in GitHub - jasonhoyt
https://github.com/peerj/paper-now

======
wodenokoto
Really impressive sample. Takes advantage of the screen, instead of just
mimicking print.

I especially like the possibility of animation.

This also opens up for some interesting peer-review structures. Like if you
"publish" in a journal, a representative gets power to include bug-fixes and a
set of formal peers are asked to submit actual fixes, along with everybody
else who reads the article.

------
vidarh
The "UI" for the example paper was beyond broken for me in Chrome.

